
Show HN: US Stock Screener - iShrimp
https://stockrow.com/screener
======
karl11
This is a very competitive field, with dozens of options. I have done
extensive research myself in the past looking for screeners that provide
enough functionality for my needs. I'm curious what problem you're attempting
to solve vs. all the current entrants in this space? FWIW, I really like your
UI + speed.

Things that I have had trouble finding executed well elsewhere (besides the
super expensive tools like Factset, Bloomberg, etc) are: a) ability to program
your own metrics or criteria w/ formulas and b) ability to leverage historical
data beyond current and one previous fiscal year for very select data points.

By the way, I currently use Stock Rover, which has the most functionality I
could find at a reasonable price. I do not like the interface but it works.
Have tried many others.

~~~
iShrimp
That was a scratch your own itch project; just so you understand we (folks
behind stockrow) are hobby investors who do not plan to pay for services like
bloomberg and ycharts yet require tools and access to data in simplest
possible form.

For us problem is that all screeners (and tools) that are available are either
slow, dumb, lack flexibility, are really hard to use or expensive (or all of
the above combined). So what we did with two friends of mine — we've created
our dream product: simple and fast with all data freely available. It is still
in it's infancy but we keep adding things that we need and improve it so it
suits us.

Sorry to say but we do not plan custom metrics at this point as this is beyond
our capabilities as investors at this points (frankly speaking we do not need
them, but if voices are loud enough we might consider that options) but we do
plan to introduce backtesting at some point.

I know about StockRover but for me UI is really complex; I need a screener
where I can get results almost instantly without much thinking or clicking
around.

~~~
karl11
Thanks for the reply. Agree w/ you on all counts for StockRover; I like your
UI much better.

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks :-)

------
trevor-e
First impression looks nice but it really needs a human-readable URL
structure. For example, you can't tell the difference between what these link
to which will really limit how people share your site:

[https://stockrow.com/screener/b237f532-3a17-4671-a00d-787c92...](https://stockrow.com/screener/b237f532-3a17-4671-a00d-787c92081ac9)

[https://stockrow.com/screener/cd4d02b5-a02a-4fbb-
ac27-58483d...](https://stockrow.com/screener/cd4d02b5-a02a-4fbb-
ac27-58483ddcef1c)

------
rainbowmverse
Definition of stock screener:
[http://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/stockscreener.asp](http://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/stockscreener.asp)

It's probably obvious to anyone who does investing, but I had no idea what I
was looking at.

------
dmalvarado
Tangent:

There's a link at the bottom to Google Finance. If you click through, the
charts required Flash. Google Chrome is blocking Flash.

I bet that's a source of strife for the Finance team over at Google...

~~~
panopticon
If you open up a portfolio in Google Finance, you're greeted with this
warning:

> _Google Finance is under renovation. As a part of this process, the
> Portfolios feature won 't be available after mid-November 2017. To keep a
> copy, download your portfolio._

~~~
homero
I wish the android app would update, it's from 2011

------
tcarn
I've been using Finviz for easily 5 years and loved the simplicity of it, but
stockrow brought it to the next level.

I don't know of any other tool that offers P/E, P/S and P/B Ratios that can be
embedded right over a candlestick price chart. That loads in < 2 seconds! It's
a gamechanger for me. Thanks so much for building this.

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks :-)

------
numbers
It's nice, to the point and I really like the use of the monospaced font to
make reading easier, especially any of the numbers.

Any plans to allow making user accounts? I would like to keep some stocks
tracked and I am looking for a new tool.

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks for kind workd! And yup what you are asking for is next major feature
on the list; watchlists and portfolio tracking.

~~~
97s
Is there anyway we can signup to be notified when these features come
available? This is fantastic btw.

~~~
iShrimp
Sorry now at the moment; watch Show HN for now ;-)

~~~
sah2ed
How about quickly setting up a email newsletter account to notify signups when
you push out new features?

------
psadri
It would be cool to pick a few stocks and generate the filtering criteria
that's common amongst them.

------
coldfire
Is there such a platform available for Australia as well which is free/not too
expensive?

~~~
SyneRyder
I'd be interested in this for the ASX as well. I've just been using the basic
tools that come with E-Trade (now ANZ Shares).

In particular, I'm most interested in dividend yields, and I would pay
something to be able to backtest a dividend strategy that also took the RBA
Reserve Bank Cash Rate as an input. (Probably a bad idea, but it's something
I've been wanting to try out.)

------
pashabitz
What are people using for portfolio tracking? Google Finance is shutting down
portfolios so I'm looking for an alternative.

~~~
tim11
I work at wallmine and we've just released a simple tool for importing Google
Finance portfolios:

[https://wallmine.com/google-finance-portfolio-
alternative](https://wallmine.com/google-finance-portfolio-alternative)

Let me know your thoughts!

~~~
neurotech1
Looks good but I can find no information about the wallmine company. Are they
stealth or something?

Feel free to email neurofog <at> gmail <dot> com

------
justin_vanw
This is great! The #1 feature of this that other stock screeners (ameritrade,
etrade esp.) lack is performance! Like the minimalist interface as well.

~~~
iShrimp
Thank you

------
dirtyaura
This is really promising. I have tested many free screeners and they are
really bad from UX perspective.

Can I filter by Sector and other category variables? I'm only focusing on tech
sector and would like to build filters for various subcategories. I couldn't
do it on mobile.

~~~
iShrimp
You can filter by sector on bigger device (tablet or laptop/desktop) but not
on mobile. We will think about what can be done there, no promises though!

------
sova
Very nice, fast, well laid out. Real-time updating would be the next best
feature to implement, but it works really well friend. Hidden Gems is great.
Advanced Search also very nice. Thanks a lot for making/sharing this

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks! Thanks a lot! Would look into realtime updates but it will be viable
for news only atm; we receive financial data from our providers ~5pm NY time —
so financial data is not realtime but it is updated daily.

------
ww520
This is an excellent tool. Kudos for releasing it. The speed is the killer
feature.

Please, oh please, don't include videos on the page in the future. Financial
sites that include videos make the pages slow and difficult to get around.

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks! We will not do that as we believe in honest ads and despise sites like
yahoo finance due to ads overload. We plan to introduce premium subscription
in the future (what is free now will stay free forever tough). It will be
cheap-ish (something around 5-10$ a month) and if it will be financially
sufficient we will remove ads all-together.

------
markbnj
This is a nice piece of work. I don't trade stocks, so I don't screen them and
can't speak to the market niche aspects other commenters have addressed but
I'm impressed anyway :).

~~~
iShrimp
Thank you! Really nice to see people impressed outside of investing, means a
lot to us :-)

------
LVB
Looks really good and like something I'd use. BTW, one small typo I noticed
and can't unnotice: "Availible operators" :-)

~~~
iShrimp
Fixed :-)

------
purplezooey
Curious too, what are you using to scrape and parse earnings and annual
statements? (since many of the queries can only be found there)

------
bootcat
Guys, I was thinking to do something like this, and you guys have already made
it. Looks good. Will use and give you more updates !

------
trustfundbaby
lovely! Is there a way to bookmark some stocks so I don't have to search
everytime for the ones I want to look at that day?

~~~
iShrimp
Hey! No, not yet but as I've mentioned before our next major feature on the
list is portfolio management and watchlists.

~~~
trustfundbaby
bookmarked. Excited to see it, need somewhere to move my portfolio now that
google finance is killing that feature.

------
riku_iki
Where do you get your data? How reliable is it?

~~~
gravypod
Where do you get stock data in general? I've seen many people _use_ the data
but never _obtain_ the data.

~~~
stefantheard
Generally third party apps will get data from market data providers like
xignite etc. And where does xignite get the data? They pay for sessions to
receive market data directly from all of the exchanges they care about. This
data is not cheap from either source.

~~~
iShrimp
Not cheap — not necessary. There are data providers like tiingo, quandl,
intrinio (just to name a few) that provide quite a lot of data for reasonable
prices.

~~~
stefantheard
That's true, everything is relative and it also depends what scale of market
data you require. I think it's quite cheap to get end of day stock prices but
if you want real time market data it gets steep. The closer you get to actual
real time the more expensive seems to be the trend.

~~~
iShrimp
There is [https://www.alphavantage.co](https://www.alphavantage.co) which is
free now but we've stayed away from them since they were not replying to our
enquiries and they do not have any ToS available.

Cheapest realtime stock prices I've seen were ~500$; don't remember where that
was though.

------
firefoxd
Quick note on the UI. When looking at a ticker, the news hugs the edge of the
screen. Maybe a little padding there could help.

~~~
iShrimp
Ah will fix that tonight! Thanks a lot.

------
Havoc
Pretty please add European stocks (UK and Germany). The US screeners are all
pretty good. Europe side it's all garbage.

~~~
iShrimp
Will think about it ;-)

------
cwkoss
I like the overview page's pros/cons and the clean design. Nice tool, will try
it out for a few weeks.

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks, for me thats the first page I check about every company to get really
quick insight.

------
mjwhansen
Great tool!

Nice pre-filtered screens on the front page. Any plans to make those
interactive so you can filter within them?

------
baus
What are you using for a charting engine? I really like the time period
selector

~~~
iShrimp
We are using highstock from highcarts

------
nsx147
thinkorswim platform screener is king imo. you can create custom formulas for
screening using almost any study (custom or preset). Also can be used for
options / spread screening.

Ameritrade account is required though.

------
stollercyrus
Cool interface. Well done.

Where are you guys getting your data from? How fresh is your data?

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks! We buy it from various data providers. News are almost realtime and
financial data is updated daily starting 5pm (NYT time).

------
hantusk
I use tiingo.com which is also great (no affinity, just a happy user)

------
asteinbr
I like your project. Great work. I created a bookmark.

~~~
iShrimp
Thank you!

------
drelihan
beautifully done. I particularly like the reports on single stocks --- e.g.
Overview screen and income/cf/balance sheets

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks!

------
aey
this is rad! any way to screen for >1 year since IPO and within 5% of the
peak?

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks! Not possible with IPO for now but the other thing you are looking for
is 52 High Change —
[https://stockrow.com/screener/3ea3c22a-c913-4512-8f84-c47453...](https://stockrow.com/screener/3ea3c22a-c913-4512-8f84-c47453091a17)

~~~
aey
Awesome, the UI is really straightforward, you did a great job!

I usually look for companies up to a year past their lock out date that have
some momentum as my goto investments. sadly yahoo finance has closed their
api, and i haven't found a decent replacement yet.

------
diefunction
this is nice, really like the chart. But the stock price does not seem
accurate.

~~~
iShrimp
Any specific examples? Apart from small errors here and there data should be
accurate.

------
patwalls
How do you get the data?

~~~
iShrimp
We buy it from various data vendors

------
andrewvmail
curious... whats this built on top?

~~~
iShrimp
Ruby on rails and postgres if thats what you mean

------
robertlf
Sweet!

------
burntrelish1273
It's really good. Flexible query expression chaining.

It would be nice to have "or" expressions for merging two expressions.

Also, an option for all results without pagination seems useful.

Finally, JSON and CSV export would be cool too.

(Feedback also sent within the app.)

~~~
iShrimp
We already have OR but it is still a bit buggy and needs some fixing around
(thats why we do not publicly advertise it) —
[https://stockrow.com/screener/2ca1a6ad-3855-4baa-
ae2e-710bfb...](https://stockrow.com/screener/2ca1a6ad-3855-4baa-
ae2e-710bfb80c23e)

As for the rest — we are slowly tackling these and will add them along the way
no ETAs though since we it's a hobby project

------
eighthnate
A new stock screener? If there wasn't a better example that the stock market
is about to pull back... I remember working on a stock screener in 2006...

------
eggie5
source code?

~~~
iShrimp
Sorry it is not open sourced and we do not plan to disclose our source code in
near future.

